# tiny egg



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

anyone ever get an egg this tiny before , its sure a first for me  its the size of a chick pea lol heres a link to the picture ,sure is cute thou so thought I would share it with you all


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Hey, you got Parakeets in your loft????  
I have seen a few eggs that were a bit smaller than others, but don't think I've seen one THAT small. Where did it come from??


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

that came from one of my homers can you believe that  and I think my parakeets eggs were bigger then that one lol


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I also have seen small eggs one but not that small. smalles i have seen about the size of a quail egg.


----------



## Chocolateedd (Mar 27, 2006)

*egg*

I have an egg that is slightly smaller than a normal sized pigeon egg, anyone know if it will still hatch?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Chocolateedd said:


> I have an egg that is slightly smaller than a normal sized pigeon egg, anyone know if it will still hatch?


I have no idea. The small eggs I usually find are my "young" young bird hens that mate up way to early. Those eggs are always replaced with dummies.......


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I highly doubt it'll hatch. If it did the chick would be too tiny for the parents to feed it, is my guess.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I think a small egg has a chance of hatching but the chick may not make it because of the competition from its bigger sibling. 

Smalls eggs may not always come from young young birds. I've had experienced breeders having a small egg.

Has some one hatched a small egg before.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have seen small eggs in from my hens laying their first egg, but not that small.

Do not hatch that egg, if she lays again see how that one looks, and/or put a dummy egg under her if she continues to lay them that size.Don't allow them to hatch that would be unnecessary cruelty.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

most times when an egg is that small there will not be an eggyolk in there as is with this tiny egg I just got so it wouldnt hatch no matter what lol that sure would be something to see thou if it would now wouldnt it


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Most have said that they get small eggs from young hens and I do not quarrel with that ,but I have found that older hens will produce a small egg as the last egg that they lay before becoming barren .GEORGE


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

I have just had two very small eggs hatch (not as small as yours though!) The babies were the smallest my fancier friend had ever seen!! They took _ages_ to hatch from pipping and were totally naked - had no yellow fluff at all!! But, I have just rung them at nine days old and I'm optimistic that they'll make it. They were the second eggs of an 06 hen - the first ones were clear.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Dilution*

PIGEONPOO, Could you tell us the type breed the parents are also the color.The reason that I ask is you said that the young had no yellow down,this is a sign that the babies will be a dilute color, and that the parents one or both carry the genetic factor for dilution .GEORGE


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

hihi , as for this hen yes she is pretty young so I am not worried about the size of this egg that she has layed ,at least it was easy on her to lay it lol  She is a wonderful sweet hen and even if that was her last egg it would not bother me at all, though I know she will probably lay normal sized eggs from now on as this is not her first round ,so Im good with whatever she throws at me I will love her just the same


----------



## pigeonpoo (Sep 16, 2005)

george simon said:


> PIGEONPOO, Could you tell us the type breed the parents are also the color.The reason that I ask is you said that the young had no yellow down,this is a sign that the babies will be a dilute color, and that the parents one or both carry the genetic factor for dilution .GEORGE


Erm..I'm not sure what you mean by a dilute colour George ...the parents are pure white Logans. All my birds are pure white and have never thrown any coloured feathers at all. Hope this helps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

he must mean that they will be invisable being that they are dilute whites hehe just funnin


----------

